# als Alli nach Silbermond



## thewixxer (21. Juni 2008)

ich hab da jetzt ma ne ganz dumme frage und bin mir sicher das ich extremst geflamt werde aber ich frage trotzdem

wie komme ich (am besten nur zu fuss) nach silbermond als allianzler?


----------



## Tomtar (21. Juni 2008)

pestländer, Geisterlande, Immersang Wald (dresche bekommen xD) Silbermond


----------



## ThunderSH24 (21. Juni 2008)

thewixxer schrieb:


> ich hab da jetzt ma ne ganz dumme frage und bin mir sicher das ich extremst geflamt werde aber ich frage trotzdem
> 
> wie komme ich (am besten nur zu fuss) nach silbermond als allianzler?



Ich sags Dir auch ohne Flame...

Östliche Pestländer -> Geisterlande -> Immersangwald -> Silbermond

(zwischen Stratholme und Kaplle ist nen Durchgang zu den Geiterlanden)


----------



## Seryma (21. Juni 2008)

wenn du lvl 70 bist gehst du von sturmwind nach beutebucht, von dort aus nach ratschet...

weiter richtung orgrimmar und zum turm wo der zeppelin anhält, du nimmst den rechten nach unterstadt

in unterstadt gehst du rechts zu teleportationskugel und bist dann in silbermond, wenn du schurke bist nimmst du beschleunigen und rennst am boss der stadt vorbei, andernfall ziehst du dich aus und lässt dich töten, beleben, dann 10 minuten warten und *tadadada* bist du da^^


----------



## thewixxer (21. Juni 2008)

ja das prob is nur das ich nicht weis wie ich von den pestländern in die geisterlande komme


----------



## Shagra (21. Juni 2008)

Jo in den Östlichen Pestländern reitest du nach den Weg nach nordwesten und dann an der Kreuzung nach Norden dann kommst du in die Geisterlande die durchquerst du auch immer nach Norden und dann kommst du innnen Immersangwald wo dann auch Silbermond liegt


----------



## Raganar (21. Juni 2008)

ThunderSH24 schrieb:


> Ich sags Dir auch ohne Flame...
> 
> Östliche Pestländer -> Geisterlande -> Immersangwald -> Silbermond
> 
> (zwischen Stratholme und Kaplle ist nen Durchgang zu den Geiterlanden)






Er hats doch genau bschrieben...


----------



## staran (21. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> in unterstadt gehst du rechts zu teleportationskugel und bist dann in silbermond



nur das ein allianz'ler die Kugel nicht benutzen kann...


----------



## Seryma (21. Juni 2008)

bin eigentlich horde, daran hab ich nichtmal gedacht xD


----------



## staran (21. Juni 2008)

=)


----------



## alexaner666 (21. Juni 2008)

da frag ich gleich mal wie ich nach ironforge komme.
hab da noch keinen weg gefunden


----------



## staran (21. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> da frag ich gleich mal wie ich nach ironforge komme.
> hab da noch keinen weg gefunden



rofl?


----------



## thewixxer (21. Juni 2008)

Raganar schrieb:


> Er hats doch genau bschrieben...



ja stimmt tschuldigung habs übersehen XD


----------



## alexaner666 (21. Juni 2008)

> rofl?


rofl!


----------



## rambule (21. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> da frag ich gleich mal wie ich nach ironforge komme.
> hab da noch keinen weg gefunden




Undercity->Zeppelin Strangle -> Stormwind -> Tiefenbahn -> Ironforge^^


----------



## Chillers (21. Juni 2008)

thewixxer schrieb:


> ich hab da jetzt ma ne ganz dumme frage und bin mir sicher das ich extremst geflamt werde aber ich frage trotzdem
> 
> wie komme ich (am besten nur zu fuss) nach silbermond als allianzler?



ÄÄÄHHH..kommt das nicht aufs level an? Wie, bitte! sagt mir das..komme ich als 39ér z.B. durch die pessis????


----------



## LordofFrog (21. Juni 2008)

is ja schön und gut, aber waru sollte man als allianzler nach Silvermoon wollen?


----------



## Seryma (21. Juni 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> ÄÄÄHHH..kommt das nicht aufs level an? Wie, bitte! sagt mir das..komme ich als 39ér z.B. durch die pessis????



was willst du mit lvl 39 in silbermond? 0o


----------



## eti123 (21. Juni 2008)

Mach dir lieber mal Gedanke wie du das Feuer in Og löschen willst, um diese Blüten zu bekommen^^
Also noch kleine Anleitung  zu den Ally Städten(für Hordler):
(Für Schurken wird der Text unnütz sein)
Darnassus ist extrem einfach. Schiff dort hin nehmen zur Flamme rennen löschen. Da die Flamme nicht in der Stadt selbst ist, wir man nicht sofort pvp geflagt und, abgesehen von ein paar Nachtelfen Twinks werdet ihr dort keine Allianzler treffen.

Exodar hab ich mit einem 15er Raid gemacht und war auch sehr einfach, nur war die Flamme halt in der Stadt selbst. Wie in Darnassus ist auch in der Exodar selbst gegen 21:00 kein Schwein.

Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede sind glücklicherweise mit einer U-Bahn verbunden. Sobald ihr die Bahn betretet verlasst ihr sofort den Kampf mit den NPC's. Auf meinem Server ist Sturmwind die Hauptstadt der Allianz, daher ist es wegen all den Allianzlern sehr schwierig an das Feuer zu kommen. Zu Glück gibt es da noch das Verliess^^. Durch Sturmwind durchreiten, in die Instanz, ausloggen, in der Nacht, oder früh am morgen wieder einloggen, NPC's umhauen, zum Feuer und fertig.

Am besten nehmt ihr gleich die U-BAhn nach Eisenschmiede. Ich hab mich vorher erkundigt wo das Feuer liegt und wo es Plätze gibt, an denen keine Npc's stehen. Also durch die U-Bahn rein, bis zu den ersten Wachen geritten, Unsichtbarkeitstrank getrunken und ab zum Feuer. Und da hatte ich sehr Glück, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Ally bei Feure war. Jo Questgegenstände abgegeben und brauchte die 100 ersten Blüten zur Bank.


----------



## Chillers (21. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> was willst du mit lvl 39 in silbermond? 0o



Nun, ich sagte NICHT, dass ICH dahin will. Aber der threadstarter fragte als ALLIANZLER und zu Fuss.
Da ging ich davon aus, er hat kein mount, also höchstens LV39.
Oder er ist Jogger, Purist und/oder läuft generell immer, weil ihm beim reiten schwindlig wird >Ironie aus<
Da musste ich eben nachdenken und kam alleine zu keinem Ergebnis.
Vielleicht will er sich Silbermond einfach nur mal ansehen, soll so Neugierige noch geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich begleiten lassen von ´nem 70ér Allie.

Oder dann eben 1000mal sterben und immer Stückchen vor..ab Geisterlande geht´s dann.

Good luck!


----------



## Arkoras (21. Juni 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> wenn du lvl 70 bist gehst du von sturmwind nach beutebucht, von dort aus nach ratschet...
> 
> weiter richtung orgrimmar und zum turm wo der zeppelin anhält, du nimmst den rechten nach unterstadt



da hat einer noch keine bekanntschaft mit den Haudraufs des Dampfdruckkartells gemacht...


----------



## Geige (22. Juni 2008)

mit lvl 39 durch die pessis
na dann viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


machs so wie beschrieben aber am leichtestens ists mach dir einfach ne blutele da gehts bedeutend einfaher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (22. Juni 2008)

Was will ein Alli in Silbermond? O.o


----------



## Arkoras (22. Juni 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> Was will ein Alli in Silbermond? O.o



denke mal er will das feuer stehlen


----------



## thewixxer (22. Juni 2008)

ja ich wollte nach silbermond um das feuer zu stehlen und mit den drei anderen falmen die ich alle bei so nem meister abgegeben hab bekamm ich diese geile brennende Krone ^^

und für alle die sich auch die flamen holen wollen
zieht euch aus, weil ich teilweise nur durch gestorben bin, dann habt ihr keine repkosten


----------



## Neque neque (22. Juni 2008)

ThunderSH24 schrieb:


> Ich sags Dir auch ohne Flame...
> 
> Östliche Pestländer -> Geisterlande -> Immersangwald -> Silbermond
> 
> (zwischen Stratholme und Kaplle ist nen Durchgang zu den Geiterlanden)


Vorrausgesetzt du hast BC


----------

